# 1 1/2" die holder?



## Carl Fisher (Mar 18, 2015)

So a while back there was a discussion about an adapter for 1" to 1 1/2" die holders.  Jonathon has one, but it appears they can not be found again and we can't find the original thread.

I have one of the LMS die holders with an MT2 that has 1" and 13/16" openings.  Now that I'm using a 14mm set a little bit, I'm in need of the 1 1/2" holder.  I really don't want to buy one with a 3/4" shank like they sell on Amazon as that would mean I also have to buy a larger jacobs chuck to hold it and it wouldn't spin freely like I prefer.  I'd rather find something or have something machined to adapt the 1" to a 1 1/2" for simplicity.

Anyone have a line on one of these (yes I know I can make one, but I'd prefer to buy one of the nice aluminum ones)?  Alternately what are you using for larger dies?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 18, 2015)

This is what I'm after.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/1256075-post19.html


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's one of the regular metal ones on Amazon ... something in the product description caught my eye:


> 3/4" dia. shank 2" long, I.D. 25/64".



Do you think this means there's a 25/64" hole down the center of the shank?

If so, you could use a steel rod that size (or 3/8" to get a little clearance) gripped in your tailstock Jacobs chuck, and the die holder would both spin and slide on the rod.

(Which is more or less what I have -- I bought mine from George / texatdurango when he was active on the forum -- it's an acetal holder that slides on a steel rod.)


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 18, 2015)

I did see those, but the 3/4" shank turned me away.  Seems something like that may work for the short tenons, but won't help much for threading a long mandrel or something that has to pass through it.  The style we use now allows for that with the larger through hole.

Looks like the LMS style is called a Floating Die Holder or Tailstock Die Holder depending on where you look.  I found the full set from the UK on ebay for $39, but it's another $40 in shipping.

I may pick up some 2" delrin and make my own adapter I guess rather than buying another full set which I won't use half of.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 18, 2015)

If you can get Delrin / Acetal at a reasonable price (including shipping) in the size you want it would work well.  If not, you might look at bottle stopper blanks as a cheaper but still serviceable possible material.

One other alternative might be to contact Rick Herrell and see what he would charge to make an adapter out of aluminum for you.  It's a pretty easy thing to make.

Ed


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 18, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> I did see those, but the 3/4" shank turned me away.  Seems something like that may work for the short tenons, but won't help much for threading a long mandrel or something that has to pass through it.  The style we use now allows for that with the larger through hole.



Ah, that's interesting ... the holders I have (from George) will not let me thread beyond an inch, the through-hole and rod are only 1/4". I might have to take another look at the ones from LMS (but in truth I've only felt impeded once, when I was trying to make a threaded mandrel.)


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 18, 2015)

Maybe you may want to contact The Little machine shop and see what they would charge.

Die Holder 2314 - LittleMachineShop.com


Or this could be a new tool line for Rick to add.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 18, 2015)

That's the one I have. Maybe I'll reach out to them and see if they are able to make a 1 1/2" option or adapter.  If it's cost prohibitive though, I think a delrin version may work alright for our basic needs.


----------



## jyreene (Mar 18, 2015)

Just make one on your metal lathe.


----------



## Curly (Mar 18, 2015)

I bought one of these die holders form Victor. I put a rod in my tail stock chuck and slide the die holder over that. Easily hand turned in the plastics we play with. They ain't pretty but do work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 18, 2015)

Curly said:


> I bought one of these die holders form Victor. I put a rod in my tail stock chuck and slide the die holder over that. Easily hand turned in the plastics we play with. They ain't pretty but do work.


 

Pete, if i understand him he is looking for the depth. In other words he will not be threading exactly on the ends of a rod all the time.


----------



## Curly (Mar 18, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one of these die holders form Victor. I put a rod in my tail stock chuck and slide the die holder over that. Easily hand turned in the plastics we play with. They ain't pretty but do work.
> ...



There is room inside for the unthreaded portion. When I get home tonight I'll dig mine out to see how much.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 18, 2015)

I regularly make these by request

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f65/1-1-2-die-holder-adapters-85938/

They are $US50 inc postage to the US


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Mar 18, 2015)

Carl:
I went to a machine shop and had it made just like the one in the picture. I also bought the tap holder from irwin, and it fits exactly on the other end of the holder, I had it made a little bit deeper, so now I can use one side for the tap and the other for the die.


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 19, 2015)

This is the one I use.
Lathe Tailstock Tap Die Holder
A little price, but it works great. Watch the video on the link.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Mar 19, 2015)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Carl:
> I went to a machine shop and had it made just like the one in the picture. I also bought the tap holder from irwin, and it fits exactly on the other end of the holder, I had it made a little bit deeper, so now I can use one side for the tap and the other for the die.



To clarify; I got the die holder from Die Holder 2314 - LittleMachineShop.com $32
the tap holder Hanson 2 Pc Adj Tap Adapter $27
and the machine shop charged me $30


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 20, 2015)

I was able to source what I needed thanks to one of our members.  Thanks for all of the help everyone


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 20, 2015)

BTW, those tap chucks are pretty neat but that whole set is definitely pricey.

I just use my jacobs chuck for the taps and don't have any complaints.  The trick was finding a larger die holder that would allow material to pass through so you could thread deeper than just a tenon.  Necessary when making custom mandrels for holding kitless work so you can have support along the entire length of your workpiece on the inside while having threads to grab the section threads or cap threads or whatever.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 20, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> The trick was finding a larger die holder that would allow material to pass through so you could thread deeper than just a tenon.



Are you able to share what you found? (And where you found it?)

Thanks!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 20, 2015)

It was 2nd hand from another IAP member who PM'd me.  I don't want to out him if he chose not to post to the thread.

BigShed says he can still make them (see post above) which is where I would have turned next had the other opportunity not presented itself.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 20, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> It was 2nd hand from another IAP member who PM'd me.  I don't want to out him if he chose not to post to the thread.
> 
> BigShed says he can still make them (see post above) which is where I would have turned next had the other opportunity not presented itself.



I understand, it wasn't clear from your previous post that you didn't feel at liberty to say where you found your answer


----------

